# help with installing network card

## smtanner

I need some help installing my network card.  I have a DFE-530TX+ D-Link 10/100Mb ehternet adaptor and connect to the internet using dhcp.  During the initial installation, I was able to connect using the 8139too module and succesfully insatlled gentoo.  I compiled the same driver into the kernel and uncommented the line eth0="dhcp" in /etc/conf.d/net.  After rebooting, I get the error about eth0 failed to come up and netmount not started.  I must be missing something here since I had this network card working under SuSE without problems.

thanks 

shawn

----------

## rommel

hey you know what i had the same thing happen to me with a simple 3com that uses the 3c59x thats already in modules.autoload...lol

i think it was the gentoo sources ...let me guess your using the r4 or even later if they are out now...i fell back to the vanilla sources because that was not the only issue i had for my system...and then everything worked just fine...i wish i could be of more of a technical help to you as i am sure that some gentoo guru could possibly hacka  correction for this but if you dont get it solved try the palin jane version of the kernel....good luck

ciao

----------

## smtanner

Nope, that's not it.  I am already using the vanilla kernel.

anyone?

----------

## rommel

have you tried running rc-update add net.eth0 default again?

----------

## smtanner

If I type that it says something about eth0 already added.  Seems I must be doing something wrong.  The only distributions I have installed previously are recent versions of Suse, Mandrake, and Redhat and I have never compiled  a kernel before so it is very possible that I have overlooked something obvious to most.  I believe that Suse 8.0 used 2-4.18 kernel and this network card worked when I had that installed so it must be something I am doing wrong.

----------

## smtanner

Problem solved.

If I compile support for my card as a module it works.

If I compile support into the kernel it doesn't work.

strange.

----------

## rommel

cool...that feels better doesnt it... remember to add it to modules.autoload too

glad you found the problem

----------

## Guest

I think that perhaps, when you compile the driver in the kernel, the other card is goint to be eth1.

----------

## Guest

I think that perhaps, when you compile the driver in the kernel, the other card is goint to be eth1.

----------

## beatlejuice321

Ok,  I have the exact same problem as "smtanner" posted originally.  But I don't understand how you compile support for your card as a module?

Can someone please advise me how to accomplish this?

Like I said, I have the exact same problem.  I used "8139too" to install Gentoo as well, but now I have the same problem connecting to the internet to use Portage.  I am also using DHCP and my NIC card is an "A-Open, Realtek RTL8139(A)-based PCI Card".

Thanks,

Beatlejuice

----------

## beatlejuice321

K, I got the answer to this question off another thread.

For any newbs like me, who may still be needing the answer I will post the link below:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=10526#10526

----------

## FINITE

About compiling as module or directly into the kernel. Why, if you are supposed to be able to compile directly into the kernel, would it not work if you have doen so? I too had to recompile and add (same nic modle) it as a lodable module. Not really a big deal but is a little anoying. By the way it uses the 8139too driver. Some people seem to think it uses the viaRHINE driver but that is not the case cause I actually (attempting to find the right one) compied both into the kernel as lodable modules and 8139too worked and the other did not.

----------

